# Legislación sobre "Desbloqueo" de celulares



## Fogonazo (Ago 4, 2012)

*Legislación sobre "Desbloqueo" de celulares*

Este tema viene a colación de este "_*Otro*_" tema:
 _ https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/posts/692623/ _

Para traer claridad y legalidad al tema se solicita que se publique aquí la reglamentación vigente en los países integrantes de la charla sobre el tema de liberación de celulares.

Cuando digo "Reglamentación vigente" me refiero "*Solamente a eso*", NO valen opiniones personales u opiniones sobre la catadura moral de las compañías prestadoras de los servicios.


----------



## hazard_1998 (Ago 4, 2012)

como aporte puedo agregar la Resolución 490/97 de la Comisión Nacional de Comunicaciones de la Republica Argentina, en especial los articulos Nº18 y el Nº42. peeero, ojo al piojo, cuando uno "compra" un equipo atado a un plan de servicio telefonico, en realidad, obtiene el equipo a modo de "comodato" y uno no es realmente propietario del equipo hasta que se venza cierto plazo.

leer atentamente los Términos y Condiciones del servicio de Movistar argentina, lo que se dice la "letra chica" que hemos firmado y declarado conocer cuando adquirimos un teléfono móvil.


----------



## Luis Eduardo Sánchez (Ago 14, 2012)

En colombia existe el decreto 1630 de 2011 en donde se dan pautas para frenar el robo de celulares que ha traido serias consecuencias por la cantidad de personas que han muerto por no dejarse robar su celular, a raiz de esto en Colombia por Ley TODOS los operadores de compañías celulares en Colombia deben vender los equipos "desbloqueados" con el fin de evitar el mercado negro de liberar equipos que es el que genera que se presenten los casos de robos con las funestas consecuencias. Recientemente Claro Colombia fue multada con mas de US$125.000 por vender Celulares bloqueados y con clausulas de permanencia mayores a un año lo cual está estrictamente prohibido en esta Ley y la de proteccion a los consumidores.


----------

